# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  crer un formulaire sous word

## serge152

Bonjour  tous,

Sur Word 2016 sous W10, je suis en train de raliser un formulaire du type :

Nom :                                        Prnom : 

Adresse :

N de tlphone

Donc aprs chaque titre, j'insre une "zone d'dition" (contrle de formulaire)

Mais si je tape une adresse qui ncessite plus d'une ligne par exemple, la suite de mon formulaire va descendre d'autant et va donc dpasser l'espace rserv  mon formulaire ou bien si j'inscrit un nom il va dcaler la rubrique prnom vers la droite
Quel est le moyen pour dlimiter la zone svp ?

Merci

----------

